# Games like CoD that are not CoD



## mattie (May 12, 2009)

Right, completed Drake, CoD1/2/3/4 (on PC), MoH (PC), Halflife1/2/c1/c2, splinter cells.  Died more times than you'd believe but we got there in the end.

What's next?  Metal Gear Solid 4 will soon be on order.  Is Call of Duty:World at War any good?  Might wait until that drops in price.

There's a load of FPS games out but I don't know the first thing about what's good and what's not.  Except Far Cry 2, I know that's shite.  Any recommendations?  I'm not that fussed by on-line.

PS3, btw.

Ta.

ps. anyone know if there's any more Splinter Cells in the pipeline?  Loved that game.


----------



## TitanSound (May 12, 2009)

There is meant to be a new Splinter Cell this year.

http://splintercell.us.ubi.com/conviction/


----------



## mattie (May 12, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> There is meant to be a new Splinter Cell this year.
> 
> http://splintercell.us.ubi.com/conviction/



Oh get in.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2009)

Echo the Dolphin.

There's no cod in it but there's plenty of other sea life.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 12, 2009)

Maybe you should just say to yourself, in the mirror, every morning, "I AM NOT A PARAMILITARY OPERATIVE". Ten times.


----------



## mattie (May 12, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Maybe you should just say to yourself, in the mirror, every morning, "I AM NOT A PARAMILITARY OPERATIVE". Ten times.



Did you find that it worked for you?


----------



## TitanSound (May 12, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Echo the Dolphin.
> 
> There's no cod in it but there's plenty of other sea life.



Genius


----------



## TitanSound (May 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> Oh get in.



I really enjoyed the original but never played any of the sequels. I might reinstall the first one for some shady shenanigans. I'm normally a FPS all guns blazing type but found it to be very satisfying knocking people off in the shadows. 

That last sentence sounds so dodgy...


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

crysis!

probbaley the best fps game i have ever played.(end is a bit shit but thats always the same with fps games)

can be played any danm way you want and is very very immersive.


dave


----------



## fen_boy (May 12, 2009)

Killzone 2 is the game for you.


----------



## fen_boy (May 12, 2009)

Also, Resistance fall of man and Resistance 2 are fun, but more arcadey than COD. You might like F.E.A.R 2. And if you haven't played Bioshock then do so immediately.


----------



## mattie (May 12, 2009)

Is crysis on the PS3?


----------



## mattie (May 12, 2009)

Waiting for a mate to finish Bioshock so I can pinch it off him.  Hadn't heard of F.E.A.R 2, duly added to list, ta.


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

umm think so, isn't it?

ahh no ot isn't. still just rumours. My bad.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> umm think so, isn't it?
> 
> ahh no ot isn't. still just rumours. My bad.
> 
> ...



No worries, may try it on PC - my 'puter managed to run CoD4 with admittedly low resolution.


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

you will probbaley struggle with crysis then. its notoriously hardware heavy.


----------



## mattie (May 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you will probbaley struggle with crysis then. its notoriously hardware heavy.



Bah.

Athlon 3200+, 1Gb RAM, x550 or somesuch graphics card?


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

minimum

CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8GHz; Graphics: NVIDIA 6600/X800GTO (SM 2.0); RAM: 768MB/1GB; HDD: 6GB; Internet: 256k+; Optical Drive: DVD; Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP


so you might just about be able to run it with literally everything turned off if your system is relitivly streamlined.

dave


----------



## revol68 (May 12, 2009)

crysis is meh, more a tech demo than a game. It certainly isn' as good as Far Cry was at the time.

Get yourself Doom 3 it will run great on your pc.


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2009)

Its old, but Hidden and Dangerous 2 is still the best WW2 shooter around, though be warned once you taste non-linear gaming (and being able to steal hats) you will never be the same again.  

For more modern tastes, try Armed Assault or OFP.


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2009)

have you played cod4 etc online

imo this is where these games really work


----------



## kyser_soze (May 13, 2009)

COD 6, sequel to Modern Warfare (and written by Infinity Ward, not Treyarse) out later this year too apparently...

www.modernwarfare2.com...trailer a bit shit, only gives some flashes at about 1.21...out 11/10/09 tho


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 13, 2009)

James Pond?

There's no COD in it... oh wait a minute..


----------



## povmcdov (May 13, 2009)

Battlefield 2 was pretty good and your PC should run it fine. I imagine its out on budget with all the expansions by now


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Right, completed Drake, CoD1/2/3/4 (on PC), MoH (PC), Halflife1/2/c1/c2, splinter cells.  Died more times than you'd believe but we got there in the end.
> 
> What's next?  Metal Gear Solid 4 will soon be on order.  Is Call of Duty:World at War any good?  Might wait until that drops in price.
> 
> ...



Left4Dead?


----------



## rikwakefield (May 13, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Left4Dead?



Amazing game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2009)

Yep great fun!


----------



## fen_boy (May 13, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Left4Dead?



Not on PS3


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Not on PS3



Really? It's fucking great on the xbox!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2009)

Riddick : Escape form butcher bay , fantastic fps stealth em up just remade for the next gen

Comes free with the release of Assault form dark athena , but not played that yet....


----------



## fen_boy (May 14, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really? It's fucking great on the xbox!



Yeah, that's the one game I'm really fucked off that I can't get.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2009)

Oh right, I thought it was out on the ps3...odd that Valve haven't released it on there...


----------

